# Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup



## cartago2202 (10. Juli 2011)

*Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

*Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup​*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Hallo und herzlich willkommen zu heutigen Roundup.*





Heute möchte ich euch ein paar Wasserkühler für die HD6970 vorstellen.

Wir fangen heute gleich mit den Kandidaten an:



*Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI HD6970/6950*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Diesen Kühler kennen wir schon aus meinem Einzelreview, deshalb werde ich mich auf diese Stelle nur auf die technischen Details konzentrieren:


*Technische Details Alphacool NexXxoS:*

Material: Kupfer, Acetal
Abmessungen (L x B x H): 175 x 111 x 16mm
Gewicht: ca. 1000g
Anschlussgewindegröße: 4x ¼ Zoll
Komplett SLI/Crossfire fähig



*Lieferumfang:*


1x Kühler
Wärmeleitpads
Wärmeleitpaste
Montagematerial
2x ¼ Zoll Verschlussschrauben
Mehrsprachige (de. engl. fra.) Montageanleitung



*Aquacomputer aquagrATIx für HD 6970 und 6950*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Materialien:*
Grundkörper Kupfer
Deckel Edelstahl
Anschlussterminal Delrin

*Lieferumfang:*
Kühler ohne Anschlüsse (Gewinde G1/4)
Montagematerial incl. Wärmeleitpad
zwei Verschlussschrauben

Dieser Kühler errichte mich in einfache Luftpolsterfolie verpack, ob das die Regel ist, und der Kunde diesen Kühler immer so bekommt, konnte ich leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen.
Der Kühler ist der zweit dünste Kühler in diesen Vergleich, nur noch der XSPC ist dünner.
Der gebürstete Edelstahldeckel ist bündig in den Kühler eingelassen, einzig die hervorstehenden Schraubköpfe stören das stimmige Gesamtbild. 
Der, nur angeschraubte, Anschlussterminal ist aus Acetal und ermöglich, durch seine simple Montage, den einfachen Wechsel auf das Alternative Multi-GPU Port.
Natürlich bittet der gelieferte Anschlussblock, durch seine vier Anschlüsse, die volle Flexibilität bei der Installation in Multi-GPU Systemen. 
Außen am Anschlussblock hat der Hersteller sich mit seinem Namen verewigt und macht drauf aufmerksam das der Kühler „Made in Germany“ ist. 
An der Unterseite des Kühlers, fahlen uns gleich auf die fest montierten Abstandhalter und die polierten Kontaktflächen auf.
Leider fanden sich auf der Oberseite des Kühlers mehrere, relativ tiefe, Verarbeitungsspuren.
Das fand ich sehr schade, da wie schon vorher erwähnt die Kontaktflächen poliert sind.
Wieso der Hersteller die Teile der Unterseite poliert aber den sichtbaren Bereich nicht ist mir rätselhaft. 
Im Inneren des Kühlers finden wir relativ feine Kanalstruktur vor, die in Relation zu GPU selbst sehr groß ist.
Die Fließkanäle selbst sind jedoch sehr schmal geraten, was eventuell den Fließwiederstand erhöht.
Der Kühlbereich ist sehr groß ausgelegt, jedoch umspült das Wasser nicht direkt den Spannungswandler Bereich.


----------



## cartago2202 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

*EK Water Blocks EK-FC6970 Acetal*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technische Daten:*

Material: Kupfer/Acetal
Gewinde: 4 x G1/4 

*Lieferumfang:*

Kühler
Montagematerial
Wärmeleitpads



Nach dem „Nickel“ Debakel bei dem slowenischen Hersteller habe ich mich selbst dazu entschlossen, die Kupfer/Acetal Variante des Kühlers zu testen.
Dieser Kühler kann man in insgesamt vier Materialkombinationen erwerben, somit ist für jeden die passende material und Farbkombination gegeben.
Der bei meinem Kühler aus schwarzem Acetal gefertigte Deckel war von höchster Qualität und wies keinerlei Bearbeitungsspuren auf, was man aber nicht vor der Unterseite des Kühlers sagen kann.
Zwar sind auch hier, wie bei Aquacomputer, die Kontaktflächen poliert aber der Rest des Unterteils trägt deutliche Bearbeitungsspuren auf. 
Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Kühlern in diesen Roundup besitz der EK-Kühler keiner feste Abstandhalter, was die Montage eindeutig umständlicher macht.
Der innere Aufbau weis ebenfalls eine Kanalstruktur auf mit dem Unterschied, dass das Wasser auch den Spannungswandlerbereich direkt überströmt.
Diese „Überströmung“ wird mit eine Art Erhebung realisiert und mit vorhandenen Stegen wird das Wasser von dem Hauptstrom abgezweigt, so entsteht ein zusätzlicher Nebenarm zum Hauptstrom.




*Swiftech Komodo HD6900*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technische Details:*

Material: Kupfer, Chrome, POM
Gewindegröße: 1/4"
Abmessungen: 198mm (L) x 122mm (W) x 13mm (H)


*Lieferumfang:*

1x Swiftech Komodo HD6900  
1x Wärmeleitpaste
2x Verschlussschrauben
englisch, franz & spanischsprachige, bebilderte Montageanleitung.


Swiftech ist einer der bei uns bekanntesten US-amerikanische Hersteller von Wasserkühlungsteilen.
Es ist der Größte und am aufwendigsten hergestellter kühler in diesen Roundup.
Alle kupfer teile würden mit einer Chromschicht überzogen und Hochglanz poliert.
Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist auf allerhöchstem Niveau. 
Auf dem Acetaldeckel brachte Swiftech einen sehr auffälligen Aufkleber an, der die darunter befindliche „brücke“ zwischen den GPU/VRAM Bereich und Spannungswandler verbirgt. 
Wie man schon erahnen kann, ist der Unterboden zweigeteilt, da liegt auch der Sinn und Geheimnis dieser Teilung.
Dieser Kühler kann mit optionaler Spannungswandler Kühlplatte auf die Rev.2 der HD6970 Karten montiert werden.
Ein Einmaliges update des Kühlers in diesen Roundup.
Der Swiftech Kühler ist, der einzige der die gesamte Karte abdeckt und alle original vorhandenen Befestigungspunkte nutzt, was nicht nur gut aussieht, sondern auch zur Sicherheit bei der Montage beiträgt in dem das Risiko des Verbiegens der Platine minimiert wird.
Die Kühlstruktur des GPU teils ist in sogenannter integrierter 0.6x0.6mm Thin-Pin-Matrix gefertigt.
Diese Struktur kam schon bei dem Swiftech MCW60-R Kühler vor und soll Garant für hervorragende Wärmeabfuhr sein. 
Der kühler wird mit vorgeklebten Wärmeleitpads für die Speicher geliefert, die Spannungswandler haben über Wärmeleitpaste direkteren Kontakt zu der Kühlplatte.


----------



## cartago2202 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

*Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 69X0 "Hole Edition"*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/439687d1310319174-cartago-s-hd6970-wasserkuehler-roundup-sam_0845.jpg



*Technische Daten:*

Material: Elektrolyt-Kupfer, Edelstahl, POM 
Abmaße: (LxBxH) 174,5 x 116,0 x 11,5mm
Gewicht: 850g
Anschluss: 4x G ¼ Zoll (DIN ISO 228-1)
Druckgetestet: 5 bar
Kompatibel für: ATI Radeon HD 6950 / HD 6970 (Referenzdesign)

*Lieferumfang:*

1x HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 69X0
1x Montagematerial/Anleitung


Der Deckel des Hole Edition kühler von Wattercool besteht aus zwei teilen. Das erste Teil ist der Deckel selbst der vernickel und auf Hochglanz poliert würde und zum Zweiten ein, kupferne, Top der mit vielen Bohrungen einen sehr großen optischen Kontrast darstellt. 
Die Verarbeitung, der beide teilen ist sehr gut.
Der massive schwarze Anschlussblock passt leider nicht so wirklich in das noble Konzept des Kühlers und wirk wie ein billiges aufgesetztes irgendwas, obwohl die Verarbeitung des Acetal Blocks genauso gut ist wie der Rest des Kühlers.
Auf der Unterseite fehlen uns sofort die fest montierten Abstandringe auf und auch dort ist die Verarbeitung auf sehr hohem Niveau.
Nach Demontage vom Oberteil kam ich ein wenig ins Grübeln, da der Spannungswandlerbereich fast komplett vom Rest des kühler getrennt ist, und wird nicht mit Wasser umströmt.
In Bereich der GPU fehlt einen sofort die Kunststoffabdeckung auf der Kanalstruktur auf.
Diese ist ca. 3mm Dick und sitzt direkt auf den Stegen der Kanalstruktur. 
Diese Abdeckung hindert das Wasser über die Kanäle hinweg zu fließen, das durch die Bauhöhe der 
Finnen nicht bis an die Unterkante des Deckels kommen.
Weiterhin sind im Kühlerboden drei Stege zu sehen, die das Wasser in bestimmter Richtung lenken sollen.



*XSPC Razor 6970*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technische Details:*

Material: Kupferboden/Edelstahl/Acetal
Anschluss: 1/4 Zoll
CNC gefrästes Kupfer
Qualitativer Edelstahldeckel
Maße: 160 x 120 x 9mm (20mm an den Anschlüssen)
SLI-fähig mit  4x G1/4" Gewinde


*Lieferumfang:*

1x XSPC Razor 6970
1x Wärmeleitpaste
Wärmeleitpads
Montagematerial


Der XSPC kühler aus Großbritannien ist der leichteste und schmalste Kühler in diesen Roundup.
Das Erscheinungsbild des Kühlers ist sehr schlicht und unauffällig. 
Das Oberteil besteht aus gebürsteter Edelstahlplatte, auf welche, zwar sehr große dennoch dezente und kaum sichtbare Hersteller logo, aufgebracht worden ist.
Das sehr niedrige Gewicht des Kühlers schont das PCB der karte und auch die des Boards. 
Der Anschlussblock ist ein fester Bestandteil des Kühlers und besitzt jeweils zwei Anschlusse pro Seite.
Da XSPC den Anschlussblock und Verschraubung kombiniert hat, war es mir nicht möglich, ohne den Kühler stark zu beschädigen, ein Blick in das Innere zu werfen.
Der Anschlussblock besteht aus einem Hohlrohr mit Doppelgewinde und einer Mutter. 
Auch hier werden die Spannungswandler nicht aktiv mit gekühlt.
Der Unterteil ist genauso wie der Top exzellent verarbeitet und der Kühler besitzt fest montierte Abstandhalter.





*Das Testsystem im einzelnen:*



Hauptplatine: Asus Maximus III Formula
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 860 mit 4 Ghz@1,4V
Grafikkarte: AMD ATI Radeon HD6950@6970 bei 1,175V
Speicher: 8GB Corair Vengeance CL9
Netzteil: be quite! Dark Power Pro P9 850W
HDD: Samsung F3 500GB


*Wasserkühlung im einzelnen:*


CPU Kühler: Alphacool HF14 Yellowstone CopperEdition
GPU Kühler: alle aus dem Roundup
Pumpe: Phobya DCP-12 400
AGB: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25
Radiator: Phobya Nova1080 mit 4 Phobya G-Silent 180mm Lüfter 
Anschlusse: 16/10 Alphacool Cooper Schraubanschlüsse
DFM: AC DFM HighFlow
Steuerung: Aquaero5 XT
Temperatursensoren: 2xPhobya IG/AG ¼ und Einschraubsensor für AGB
Schlauch: 16/10 Masterkleer
4 Schnellkupplungen Koolance VLN3


----------



## cartago2202 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

*Testverfahren und Ergebnisse:​*

Getestet würden die karten natürlich mit ozone3d FurMark Programm in der 1.9.1.Version.
Die Karten würden jeweils mit rund 30 min. Belastet und dabei ein Screen der Temperaturen und Durchfluss gemacht, und hier sind die Ergebnisse:



GPU-Temperatur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VREG-Temperatur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durchfluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FurMark Screens.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cartago2202 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

*Fazit:*



Alle Kühler dieses Roundup haben die Grafikkarte hervorragend gekühlt.
Natürlich gibt es unterschiede in den Temperaturen und Durchfluss, aber nie war die Karte in die Gefahr gekommen zu überhitzen.
Dennoch gibt es große unterschiede bei den Kühlern, die ein Einfluss haben auf die endgültige Bewertung.
Zu einem ist das die Verarbeitung und Qualität, bei der vor allem Aquacomputer, EK Water Blocks und Alphacool recht schlecht abschneiden. Und zu anderen die Kühlleistung bei den der vor allem Swiftech, Aquacomputer und Watercool, die hier auftrumpfen.

Nun kommen wir zu Vergabe des begehrten „Cartago´s Review“ Awards.


Den „Cartago´s Review“ Award in *Gold* erhalten folgende Kühler:

*Swiftech* und *Watercool* für überragende Verarbeitungsqualität und die hervorragende Kühlleistung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die restlichen Kühler, *Alphacool*, *Aquacomputer*, *Ek Water Blocks* und *XSPC* bekommen einen Award in *Silber* da es zwar an der Kühlleistung nicht mangelt aber Verarbeitung und Qualität leider hinterher hinken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danksagung:

Hiermit möchte ich mich bei der Firmen (in alphabetische Reihenfolge) Alphacool, Aquacomputer, Ek WaterBlocks, Swiftech, Watercool und XSPC für das entgegengebrachtes vertrauen und Bereitstellung der Testmuster bedanken.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

für etwas gibt es das Vorbereitungs Forum


----------



## nomercy77 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Sehr schönes review da steckt viel Arbeit drin.
Super Cartago2202


----------



## cartago2202 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Danke


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Super Review, nur kannst du die Bilder vielleicht größer machen(ohne das man sie nocheinmal anklicken muss)?
Ansonsten muss ich dir zum Aquacomputer Kühler zustimmen. In meinem G1/4 Bohrungen hingen noch dicke Fetzen drin, die anscheinend nicht komplett entfernt wurden . Die Kühlleistung ist hingegen spitze, 45° unter Last


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Frage an den Te - findest du den Mehrpreis für ne Watercool, Aquacomputer im vergleich zur Alphacool gerechtfertigt? Weil die GPUtemps sind ja net so weit auseinander und um welten besser als LÜKU . War die Verarbeitung wirklich so schlimm bei der Alphacool???


----------



## cartago2202 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

für den Watercool ja da er wirklich erstklassig Verarbeitet ist
und die Verarbeitung des Alphacools war schon besser wie bei der erster Charge aber an Swiftech oder Watercool kam sie nicht ran


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*


Hast du bei Aquacomputer mal wegen der Verarbeitung angefragt? Normalerweise haben die ja auch Oberklasseanspruch und haben in der Vergangenheit sogar des öfteren Optik über Leistung gestellt. In Verbindung mit der fehlenden Verpackung entsteht der Eindruck, dir hätte jemand nen Rückläufer zum Test geschickt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Mein HD 4870 Typ 2 Kühler von AC kam auch nur in Luftpolsterfolie.


----------



## bundymania (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Tjo, das ist normal, die werden meistens nur so ausgeliefert


----------



## cartago2202 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

jo leider


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Welche cooler würdest du empfehln wenn das budget relativ gnapp bemessn ist. Sparn auf einen der teueren oder glei bei Ref coller bleibn???


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Wenn's günstig sein soll, nimm den ALC Kühler.


----------



## >ExX< (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Die VReg Teperatur - ist das die Temperatur der Spannungswandler?
oder die von dem Grafik RAM?


top review auf jeden Fall 
paar Rechtschreibfehler sind trotzdem drin


----------



## cartago2202 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Welche cooler würdest du empfehln wenn das budget relativ gnapp bemessn ist. Sparn auf einen der teueren oder glei bei Ref coller bleibn???



wenn Geld knapp ist nehme einfach den Billigsten, wie man an Temps sehen kann haben alle Kühler die Grafikkarte mehr als ausreichen gut gekühlt>>> PM ME



>ExX< schrieb:


> Die VReg Teperatur - ist das die Temperatur der Spannungswandler?
> oder die von dem Grafik RAM?
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, VREG= Spannungswandler


----------



## Zsinj (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Gutes Review und ich komme nicht umhin festzustellen das ich mir dem Watercool (ohne "Hole") nichts falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## Schlaefer (14. August 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Kann mir jemand einen Kühler nennen der für eine Asus EAH6950 DCII (Non-Reference Design) passen könnte? Rein optisch habe ich nur ein Problem mit den Spannungs wandlern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Bild einer 6970... Layout ist das selbe.


----------



## <BaSh> (14. August 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Kein Referenz-Kühler wird auf die DCII passen.
Vielleicht mal bei Liquid-Extasy nachfragen. Die extra Anfertigung kostet aber ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Schlaefer (14. August 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Danke für den Tip! Anfrage wurde soeben versendet.
Gibt es noch andere Anlaufstellen für solche " Patienten " ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

EK bringt auch Kühler für ein paar abweichende Layouts, zumindest die Palit/Gainward-PCBs werden meist versorgt. Aber die verkaufen sich natürlich auch in viel größeren Stückzahlen, als eine von mehreren Asus-Kreationen.


----------



## Schlaefer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Die bekannten Firmen habe ich schon alle angeschrieben und da gibt es kein Interesse für mein Projekt.
Bin jetzt eben auf der suche nach jemanden der auch spezial Anfretigungen macht oder jemand der den Mut hatte einen Reference Kühler zu modden und seine Erfahrung teilen kann...

Auf die Antwort von LE warte ich noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Andere Leute zu finden dürfte schwer werden. Wir haben zwar noch weitere Leute mit CnC im Forum, aber der Aufwand, einen derartigen Kühler zu entwickeln, ist für einen Hobby-Bastler so groß, dass du bei einer angemessenen Entlohnung der Arbeitsstunden noch teurer kommen dürftest, als bei LE.


----------



## Schlaefer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Cartago´s HD6970 Wasserkühler Roundup*

Werde die GraKa demnächst zu LE schicken !
Danke für diesen Hinweis


----------

